# newcomer



## sananelvin (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi everybody,
I am Sanan from Azerbaijan(country). my grandpa is dealing with bees for decades. But he have only sold honey as the sole product. Now I want to extract propolis and other bee products from his and many others' hives and export them. because there is no demand for such products in this country. There is a huge potential of cheap raw material for bee manufacturers. HOW and to whom I can sell my pproducts?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source. Not sure how to export any hive products but suggest searching the web and Bee Source for additional info. Maybe some of the beeks in Europe can point you in the right direction. Good luck.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Sanan!


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome Sananelvin to Beesource!


----------

